# Best tech poling skiff to supplement larger flats boat



## mm9 (Jan 4, 2010)

Looking for a micro to get me stupid skinny and to relieve the Flats boat that drafts 9-10”. Looking for something that if it’s gets an oyster rash etc it won’t hurt as much as the bigger boat. Experienced with gheenoe classic, but interested in the following(have yet to test one);

Gheenoe L25
16 skimmer
16-18 shadow cast
Gladesmen

Open to other suggestions. Usually fish by myself. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

DRAKE OUTLAW!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have fished with my good friend several times on his LT25. It's an impressive skinny water fishing machine. He re-powered with a F25 and can ease right up on the fish. You have to be nimble and coordinated to pole with a partner. He doesn't mind a little oyster rash since he bought it used to supplement his Pathfinder bay. The LT25 will run mid-20s with one. It is slappy in a head sea, but you pick your days and run in the shallows as much as possible.

Another possibility: a Towee with poling platform.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Sabine Micro if you’re worried about oyster rash. It’s an aluminum skiff and built very well, it’s pretty skinny as well


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If I had a Sabine built I would leave the bottom and about 6” up the sides raw aluminum.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I was about to say shadowcast until I read the post. They're cool little boats.


----------



## mm9 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you all for the suggestions. 

Like the simplicity of the gheenoe and the towee looks like it can handle
A bit more of a chop(assumptions of course). 

just looking for something that if I hit a stump or oyster I can just flip it over glass it and keep going(ask me how I know lol) 

thanks again fellas!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If I had a Sabine built I would leave the bottom and about 6” up the sides raw aluminum.


Why?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Why?


Don't have to worry about scratching up that pretty paint...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Don't have to worry about scratching up that pretty paint...


When you scrape through the COATING on aluminum corrosion begins to get underneath it and it spreads. Maybe Brian uses some high grade aluminum that this doesn’t happen with. Maybe he will chime in.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Not all aluminum does. Scandy White boats are left raw. I don't know what alloy aluminum they are but my neighbor has had one for years in his lift and all he does is hose it off.

If I remember, Brian told me they use 6065 aluminum on the Sabine's


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’ (Jul 25, 2018)

Never fished any of the others but I’m biased towards an lt25 might not do everything as well as some of the others but for the price can’t be beat. Especially as a second boat. I’ve had mine since 2013 and when I beat it up enough I’ll order another Hull in a heartbeat and transfer over motor and everything most likely.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Not all aluminum does. Scandy White boats are left raw. I don't know what alloy aluminum they are but my neighbor has had one for years in his lift and all he does is hose it off.
> 
> If I remember, Brian told me they use 6065 aluminum on the Sabine's


What I’m saying is COATED aluminum will begin to corrode under the coating once it gets compromised. If there’s no coating it won’t get trapped under the coating and turn the aluminum to white powder. A lot of aluminum hulls are left raw for this very reason. 
https://www.wretec.com/en/news/details/


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Smack is correct. Aluminum develops a natural barrier. It’s the dull finish you see on the surface. Trapping salt water under a finish will cause issues.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

16.6 Skimmer will handle chop better than all the ones mentioned. I am a little biased but just look at the hull design. And the integrated spray rails will help keep you dry. It is a solid skiff and a stable platform that poles really skinny. I think it also has a larger horsepower rating than all the other ones mentioned. Also the price point for what you get is very good.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Out of all those the 16” skimmer would be the most stable. It also comes in various finishes, bare bones to full finished deck. Bobby a good builder to deal with .


----------

